# Wall mount for Sony 55" HX929?



## jmy2469 (Nov 24, 2009)

Right now, I have my Sony on a stand, well, now I would like to hang it on the wall, and move my center channel to the top shelf of the stand. Just wanted to see what mounts people are using, are there any ones to stay away from? Thanks for the info. John


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Check out the Monoprice mounts. You really cannot beat their price.


----------

